

How can I quickly raise $5000 for my half of a patent filing? - spk82

Some ground rules:  I won't sell either of my macs, my car, or turn tricks in the Tenderloin.  The $5000 needs to come from from a source other than my salary and I don't have much spare time to chase down freelance gigs.  What are your best creative ideas for raising $5000 in 30 days?
======
rrival
Provisional patents are $150. They give you a year to file a utility patent
(the expensive one) but neither should set you back $10k unless you really
like your IP lawyers.

[http://www.dumblittleman.com/2006/12/how-to-stamp-patent-
pen...](http://www.dumblittleman.com/2006/12/how-to-stamp-patent-pending-on-
your.html)

~~~
spk82
Thanks for the information and link. Can't believe I didn't know about that.
You saved me a lot of headaches and $$$.

------
rms
<http://www.prosper.com> or one of the other p2p lending sites.

Also a credit card.

Or did you only want risk free money?

